# Better Call Saul - S01E03 02/16/15 "Nacho"



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

What? No thread yet?

Awesome episode. Now we're seeing the beginnings of Jimmy (Saul) and Mike's relationship. Great background on Chuck and Jimmy at the beginning as well. 

Best of the three so far IMO. 

Brad


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

"here's Johnny!"


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

"See, this is why people hate lawyers...."

Great episode and the parking sticker issue continues to escalate....

I laffed out loud when they were wrestling over the bag in the tent and it exploded into over a million dollars...


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

bsnelson said:


> What? No thread yet?




Well it was only just created it so how could it have existed before ?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

It just keeps getting better!

Prediction: The Kettleman tribe reconsider and hire Jimmy to be their lawyer.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

love this show


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Anyone else think the wife is the mastermind behind the embezzling? When Jimmy went in the tent, she went for the money, the husband went for the kids.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

SeanC said:


> Anyone else think the wife is the mastermind behind the embezzling? When Jimmy went in the tent, she went for the money, the husband went for the kids.


Yeah...I had that thought the first time they met in the booth. She did all the talking.


----------



## 702 (Feb 9, 2003)

Wouldn't they HAVE to hire him now? If he's the lawyer he can't testify against them (the money in the bag)


----------



## Carlucci (Jan 10, 2001)

Have those little rear-window stick figure decals of family members really been around for 10 years? To me, it seems like they only started popping up in the last 3-4 years.

Another great episode. I can't wait to hear what a "Chicago Sunroof" is.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Carlucci said:


> Have those little rear-window stick figure decals of family members really been around for 10 years? To me, it seems like they only started popping up in the last 3-4 years.
> 
> Another great episode. I can't wait to hear what a "Chicago Sunroof" is.


Well I'm from Chicago and I've never heard of it before. But it is listed in the Urban Dictionary if you're interested.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

midas said:


> Well I'm from Chicago and I've never heard of it before. But it is listed in the Urban Dictionary if you're interested.


I never heard of it either.

When he used the pay phone, Jimmy did pull over his Esteem on the wrong side of the road. There was a double yellow line and the traffic signal was facing the rear of his car so it wasn't a one way street.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

The thing that bothered me was the boat. There was a line early in the episode that they stole all this money and didn't do anything with it "except buy that stupid boat". I kept thinking that was a Chekovs rifle moment and it would be revealed that the family was living in the boat.

I also pictured it being a much larger boat, and down in the marina, so once I saw the boat I realized that didn't work, but it sure seemed like it would have been a better bit than wandering through the wilderness by yourself with no weapon to capture 4 people.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Best episode of the three to air thus far, and I really enjoyed the first two!


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

midas said:


> Well I'm from Chicago and I've never heard of it before. But it is listed in the Urban Dictionary if you're interested.


Those definitions were all added in the last 48 hours. I wonder if Jimmy did any of them.

Yes, this episode was good.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

...And for the benefit of those playing along, "Wow, they certainly escalated the parking issue in this episode!"


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Ereth said:


> The thing that bothered me was the boat. There was a line early in the episode that they stole all this money and didn't do anything with it "except buy that stupid boat". I kept thinking that was a Chekovs rifle moment and it would be revealed that the family was living in the boat.
> 
> I also pictured it being a much larger boat, and down in the marina, so once I saw the boat I realized that didn't work, but it sure seemed like it would have been a better bit than wandering through the wilderness by yourself with no weapon to capture 4 people.


I was looking for the family to be inside the boat, ala Boston, but there's no way they could keep the kids quiet. Imagine them hearing Jimmy and her talking.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Better Call Saul? Better call the Emmy nominating committee is more like it.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

I hear the parking sticker thing is in this episode. Darn Mike.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Really enjoyable. Especially the parking stickers. It was a little strange how the detectives were treating Mike like he was a fellow detective though instead of the parking guy.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

pmyers said:


> Really enjoyable. Especially the parking stickers. It was a little strange how the detectives were treating Mike like he was a fellow detective though instead of the parking guy.


I think that was mostly them using him to get Jimmy...their attitude towards him certainly changed dramatically when he decided not to press charges!


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

702 said:


> Wouldn't they HAVE to hire him now? If he's the lawyer he can't testify against them (the money in the bag)


... And here we go. Mr. kettle man even looks a bit like Mr. white and. Has similar piles of money.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I think it took Breaking Bad a while to get going. I stopped in the middle of the Pilot and then the second episode before I forced myself to watch, and then it got great. It took everyone a while to figure out how to do it.

But Vince Gilligan already knows how, so he doesn't have to learn. So these are great from the start.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I would argue that Breaking Bad didn't get amazing until somewhere in the 2nd season. I came into it before season 3, and while I was catching up, I didn't see what the fuss was all about for most of S1.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Excellent episode. Love seeing the real Mike come out and play.

The Kettlemans were idiots. Why wouldn't they find a better place to hide? Did they think they were just going to camp out there for a few days and then show back up to their house? Why wouldn't they use that money to buy some fake IDs and disappear.


----------



## ACoolDude (Dec 11, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Why wouldn't they use that money to buy some fake IDs and disappear.


'Cause Saul is the guy who knows a guy who knows a guy,

and Jimmy is not Saul, yet...


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I would argue that Breaking Bad didn't get amazing until somewhere in the 2nd season. I came into it before season 3, and while I was catching up, I didn't see what the fuss was all about for most of S1.


I did something similar.

I didn't care for season 1, watched season 3 because of the new cast members, got hooked and went back and watched the first 2 seasons to fill in plot holes.

Spin-offs aren't always good so I didn't have real high expectations but I'm already hooked.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> The Kettlemans were idiots.


Well, they DID consider hiring Jimmy as their lawyer...


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

pmyers said:


> Really enjoyable. Especially the parking stickers. It was a little strange how the detectives were treating Mike like he was a fellow detective though instead of the parking guy.


He's the parking guy at the courthouse right?

Could be that people know his former job.

-smak-


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

702 said:


> Wouldn't they HAVE to hire him now? If he's the lawyer he can't testify against them (the money in the bag)


That was my first thought. If they hire him it becomes lawyer/client privilege. If they don't hire him he has an obligation to tell the police, not that he would need that excuse. He can even take his fee in advance while still in the tent.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Jimmie's first worry needs to be Nacho. Signing on with the Kettlemans and keeping them out of trouble isn't going to make Nacho feel better.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

Bob Coxner said:


> That was my first thought. If they hire him it becomes lawyer/client privilege. If they don't hire him he has an obligation to tell the police, not that he would need that excuse. He can even take his fee in advance while still in the tent.


But doesn't privilege start as of the moment of being retained? If so, would a lawyer's privilege extend to facts known before he became their lawyer?


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

ACoolDude said:


> 'Cause Saul is the guy who knows a guy who knows a guy,
> 
> and Jimmy is not Saul, yet...


I'm guessing his brother suffers a tragic electromagnetism event and dies, thus letting Jimmy completely transform into Saul.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

mrdbdigital said:


> But doesn't privilege start as of the moment of being retained? If so, would a lawyer's privilege extend to facts known before he became their lawyer?


Semantics. 

So now Jimmy-Saul needs to retain the Kettlemans in a way that gets Nacho released immediately and still gets some/most of their money to Nacho. Or at least makes Nacho feel that it will.

Should be interesting...


----------



## 3D (Oct 9, 2001)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I would argue that Breaking Bad didn't get amazing until somewhere in the 2nd season. I came into it before season 3, and while I was catching up, I didn't see what the fuss was all about for most of S1.


I agree. Ironically, I think Saul's first appearance coincides with when the show really hooked me (not that I recall if that particular episode was great, but just that he appeared for the first time at around the same point where the show first hit its stride and then never really let up). When I know someone is watching for the first time but they don't see what the fuss is all about, I ask them if they've met Saul yet.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

I thought BB was great from the beginning, but it got better when Saul showed up.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

smak said:


> He's the parking guy at the courthouse right?
> 
> Could be that people know his former job.
> 
> -smak-


I am thinking the same thing. The detectives know Mike's background.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

tivoboyjr said:


> I thought BB was great from the beginning, but it got better when Saul showed up.


I didn't start watching BB until S03 began after reading all the glowing comments here at TCF. But I actually started at the beginning (using various methods) finally catching up to S03 late fall 2010...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Best quote of the ep -- "I'm busting my nut here every day for $700 a throw, inhaling your BM, which is straight from Satan's bunghole."


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

I think BB was excellent from the start. 

And so is this show...much different (in a good way) than I was expecting. I thought it would be more of a comedy in the "Better Call Saul" commercial way. 

I appreciate the back story on Saul and Mike. Who knew?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

The first season of BB was way too soapy for me. If it hadn't been for my wife wanting to watch it, I'd have never made it to season 2.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

mrdbdigital said:


> But doesn't privilege start as of the moment of being retained? If so, would a lawyer's privilege extend to facts known before he became their lawyer?


We're discussing Slippin' Jimmy here. He will conveniently forget any knowledge he had before being retained.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Bob Coxner said:


> That was my first thought. If they hire him it becomes lawyer/client privilege. If they don't hire him he has an obligation to tell the police, not that he would need that excuse. He can even take his fee in advance while still in the tent.





mrdbdigital said:


> But doesn't privilege start as of the moment of being retained? If so, would a lawyer's privilege extend to facts known before he became their lawyer?


He already met with them when he tried to get them to sign the retainer - which they didn't do.

I would argue that the privilege attached at that moment, whether they retained him or not. The question is whether or not the _client_ could believe that the attorney was their attorney.

That's why when answering questions on forums lawyers will often say, "I'M NOT YOUR LAWYER!", because otherwise, they are afraid of an attorney client relationship being established.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I had a couple thoughts/questions I haven't seen discussed:

1. At the beginning when we get the flashback of Chuck visiting Jimmy in jail, I was confused about where that took place. Jimmy mentioned Albuquerque but he also mentioned Cook County Jail, which is Chicago. Do we assume that Chick was already practicing in NM and traveled back to Chicago to help bail Jimmy out?

2. How did the cops end up nabbing Jimmy at the pay phone? Were they monitoring Nacho's answering machine/VM and knew the location of the return number that he left? Were they able to trace the calls?


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

I assumed both of those things


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Things you might have missed in this episode: http://uproxx.com/tv/2015/02/11-inc...ed-in-this-weeks-episode-of-better-call-saul/


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I had a couple thoughts/questions I haven't seen discussed:
> 
> 1. At the beginning when we get the flashback of Chuck visiting Jimmy in jail, I was confused about where that took place. Jimmy mentioned Albuquerque but he also mentioned Cook County Jail, which is Chicago. Do we assume that Chick was already practicing in NM and traveled back to Chicago to help bail Jimmy out?
> ...


It was supposed to be Cook County jail, where Jake Blues is. 
One of the off-screen assumptions is that Chuck McGill is licensed for the bar in Illinois, but we can assume Chuck went to law school in Illinois, or have we heard otherwise?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

MikeAndrews said:


> It was supposed to be Cook County jail, where Jake Blues is.
> One of the off-screen assumptions is that Chuck McGill is licensed for the bar in Illinois, but we can assume Chuck went to law school in Illinois, or have we heard otherwise?


I don't think he was licensed at the time of his arrest. I suspect he want to some correspondence or other fourth tier law school.

Maybe even Princeton.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Bob Coxner said:


> Things you might have missed in this episode: http://uproxx.com/tv/2015/02/11-inc...ed-in-this-weeks-episode-of-better-call-saul/


Yikes that person really looked into that episode. Considering the director and much of the cast and crew are the same and both were shot in ABQ, I would assume that there would be similarities between BB and BCS.

I wonder when we are going to see appearances by Hank or Jesse?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

DeDondeEs said:


> Yikes that person really looked into that episode. Considering the director and much of the cast and crew are the same and both were shot in ABQ, I would assume that there would be similarities between BB and BCS.
> 
> I wonder when we are going to see appearances by Hank or Jesse?


Very rarely, if at all. Probably not this season.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


> I don't think he was licensed at the time of his arrest. I suspect he want to some correspondence or other fourth tier law school.
> 
> Maybe even Princeton.


Chuck, not Jimmy.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Chuck, not Jimmy.


Oh, duh.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

Bob Coxner said:


> Things you might have missed in this episode: http://uproxx.com/tv/2015/02/11-inc...ed-in-this-weeks-episode-of-better-call-saul/


lame clickbait


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Could a county treasurer actually embezzle that much cash? I have no idea how that job functions. I'm just askin'.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> Could a county treasurer actually embezzle that much cash? I have no idea how that job functions. I'm just askin'.


I'm sure they could, bit would it be in actual cash? I found that strange. If a treasurer embezzled the money, you'd think it would be by writing checks to phantom vendors, etc.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Hank said:


> I'm sure they could, bit would it be in actual cash? I found that strange. If a treasurer embezzled the money, you'd think it would be by writing checks to phantom vendors, etc.


Sure, that would be the actual mechanism for how it would be done, but he can't then have that money being deposited in an account that could be tied back to him, so it would have to be converted to cash to avoid easy tracing of where the money went.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Hank said:


> I'm sure they could, bit would it be in actual cash? I found that strange. If a treasurer embezzled the money, you'd think it would be by writing checks to phantom vendors, etc.


Or it could be cash kickbacks from over-invoicing by real vendors.

Looking at recent history for county treasurer embezzlement in the US, both methods have been done.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

kaszeta said:


> Looking at recent history for county treasurer embezzlement in the US


Yeah, thanks to TCF my Google search history would be interesting for a federal investigator to wade through also.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> Could a county treasurer actually embezzle that much cash? I have no idea how that job functions. I'm just askin'.


Ever see the Rita Crundwell case? http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rita_Crundwell


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Jstkiddn said:


> Ever see the Rita Crundwell case? http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rita_Crundwell


"In the fall of 2011, while Crundwell was on an extended vacation, city clerk Kathe Swanson, who served as acting comptroller in Crundwell's absence, discovered the account and many checks written on it.[6] Swanson suspected that this was not a legitimate city account, and brought the information to Burke, who contacted the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI). The fraud continued for six more months, as Burke and Swanson (whose payroll was controlled by Crundwell) had to remain silent while the FBI built up their case.[10]"

This is exactly why bank employees that have access to cash accounts are *required* to take relatively extended vacation time each year, such as a minimum 2-week vacation. Most such frauds require a lot of ball juggling to keep things looking normal. If no one is around to keep the balls in the air then things get discovered.

https://www.fdic.gov/news/news/financial/1995/fil9552.html

The FDIC endorses the concept of a vacation policy that allows active officers and employees to be absent from their duties for an uninterrupted period of no less than two weeks. During this time, their duties and responsibilities should be assumed by other employees. This basic control has proven to be an effective internal safeguard in preventing fraud.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Bob Coxner said:


> "In the fall of 2011, while Crundwell was on an extended vacation, city clerk Kathe Swanson, who served as acting comptroller in Crundwell's absence, discovered the account and many checks written on it.[6] Swanson suspected that this was not a legitimate city account, and brought the information to Burke, who contacted the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI). The fraud continued for six more months, as Burke and Swanson (whose payroll was controlled by Crundwell) had to remain silent while the FBI built up their case.[10]" This is exactly why bank employees that have access to cash accounts are *required* to take relatively extended vacation time each year, such as a minimum 2-week vacation. Most such frauds require a lot of ball juggling to keep things looking normal. If no one is around to keep the balls in the air then things get discovered. https://www.fdic.gov/news/news/financial/1995/fil9552.html The FDIC endorses the concept of a vacation policy that allows active officers and employees to be absent from their duties for an uninterrupted period of no less than two weeks. During this time, their duties and responsibilities should be assumed by other employees. This basic control has proven to be an effective internal safeguard in preventing fraud.


I did not know that. Learned something new. Apparently, it's a good policy.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Jstkiddn said:


> Ever see the Rita Crundwell case? http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rita_Crundwell


Ha...she's just up the road from me....


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Dixon (claim to fame: "Boyhood home" of Ronald Reagan) got most of the money Rita Crundwell stole back from the auditors, banks, and auctioning off her assets.

One of the chutzpa things is how she kept going to the village board and telling them the village was broke and they need to pull in more revenue.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Jstkiddn said:


> I did not know that. Learned something new. Apparently, it's a good policy.


Probably helps make sure you cross train people as well


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Chuck, not Jimmy.


Then maybe Jimmy went to Princeton law school.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

kaszeta said:


> Probably helps make sure you cross train people as well


It's never a good idea to cross the train people. Suppose you get on the "no-fly" list? How would you then make your getaway if you'd crossed the train people?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

ej42137 said:


> It's never a good idea to cross the train people. Suppose you get on the "no-fly" list? How would you then make your getaway if you'd crossed the train people?


Unless you get put on the no-train list...then, your only option is to hijack a CIA transport.

Unless you take the bus. But you cannot, WILL not, ride the bus.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Unless you get put on the no-train list...then, your only option is to hijack a CIA transport.
> 
> Unless you take the bus. But you cannot, WILL not, ride the bus.


:up: :up:

Branson, here we come!


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Jstkiddn said:


> Ever see the Rita Crundwell case? http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rita_Crundwell


The Dixon, IL scandal is a cautionary tale of what can happen when an unscrupulous person is left in charge of the money, and the proper checks and balances aren't in place. It's just absolutely mind-boggling that she was able to embezzle more than $50M over the course of 22 years before getting caught.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

I really wish this was a Sunday night show. It feels like a Sunday night show.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

MonsterJoe said:


> I really wish this was a Sunday night show. It feels like a Sunday night show.


Nah. This way we have a must see show every night.

Monday - Better Call Saul
Tuesday - Justified
Wednesday - The Americans
Person of Interest

Sundays are full: Shameless, Game of Thrones, Last Week Tonight

Us old folks can't stay up late to watch them all.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

MonsterJoe said:


> I really wish this was a Sunday night show. It feels like a Sunday night show.


I totally agree with this.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I just wish it didn't come on so late. The first airing for me is 11 pm, and I've got season passes for Kimmel and Fallon from 10:35-11:35, so I can't record BCS until the midnight airing.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

This is always going to be a Tuesday morning show for us.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

MikeAndrews said:


> Us old folks can't stay up late to watch them all.


Just use one of those devices listed in your signature.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

KyleLC said:


> Just use one of those devices listed in your signature.


Yeah I never quite understand people in these threads complaining about what time a show is on. There are very few shows I watch that I could tell you when they air live...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Same here - other than sports, I can count them on one hand.

Right now I'm just waiting a few more minutes for BCS so I can skip some commercials.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> Yeah I never quite understand people in these threads complaining about what time a show is on. There are very few shows I watch that I could tell you when they air live...


I only care because for shows that get lots of discussion here at TCF, if I don't watch the night it airs, I can't participate in the discussion until after I have time to watch it, which usually will be the next evening, at the earliest.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I only care because for shows that get lots of discussion here at TCF, if I don't watch the night it airs, I can't participate in the discussion until after I have time to watch it, which usually will be the next evening, at the earliest.


Yup. That's the motivation to watch right away.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Well I'm usually at work the day after a show so I have to wait to discuss until later anyway. My hot shows I usually watch early the morning after on the treadmill (BCS is coming right up), so, if I have time at work, I'll be able to discuss...


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

BCS has become one of the few shows other than sports that I watch almost live. I do build up a 15 minute buffer to avoid commercials before I begin watching.

Having now watched episode 4 I'm going to toss out something that will likely get me burned as a heretic. I think it's very possible that BCS will turn out to be *better* than Breaking Bad. It's obviously way too early to make a serious judgement but I'm finding Saul/Jimmy to be as complex, or more so, than Walter.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I only care because for shows that get lots of discussion here at TCF, if I don't watch the night it airs, I can't participate in the discussion until after I have time to watch it, which usually will be the next evening, at the earliest.


But a small advantage is when I see the thread get a large number of posts, I can anticipate a great episode.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Bob Coxner said:


> I think it's very possible that BCS will turn out to be *better* than Breaking Bad.


I think it's already better than season 1 of BB, which was to soapy for me.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

KyleLC said:


> Just use one of those devices listed in your signature.





Bierboy said:


> Yeah I never quite understand people in these threads complaining about what time a show is on. There are very few shows I watch that I could tell you when they air live...


Yeah, wise guys. I watch early the next morning, if I can, but then all you guys are already posting in spoiler threads.

Last night I stayed up, and more worser I can't convince my UVerse DVR to record the first showing, so I killed time by watching a movie until it I safely had enough recorded of the 2nd 10:04PM Central showing around 10:20PM so I had a commercial skip buffer, and THEN the first thing I see is previews of the NEXT weeks show -->>FF!


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

We realized last week that Nacho is the same guy who played Vic in Orphan Black. 

When watching OB S02 I said to my g/f "I like this Vic character... he'd fit right into the Breaking Bad universe as a bad guy.. what else has he been in?"... tap..tap..tap..tap... ARG -- He's NACHO in BCS!

I know, "duh" for some of you. I'm dyslexic and facial recog isn't my best suit.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

I didn't put it together either.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> BCS has become one of the few shows other than sports that I watch almost live. I do build up a 15 minute buffer to avoid commercials before I begin watching.
> 
> Having now watched episode 4 I'm going to toss out something that will likely get me burned as a heretic. I think it's very possible that BCS will turn out to be *better* than Breaking Bad. It's obviously way too early to make a serious judgement but I'm finding Saul/Jimmy to be as complex, or more so, than Walter.


I wasn't a fan of Hank's wife *at all*. I actually like Mrs. Kettleman (as a character) though I get that she's not a recurring/main character.

I'm liking it more than BB thus far.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

uncdrew said:


> I wasn't a fan of Hank's wife *at all*.


Hey now!! 

Anyway, I was never a fan of Skyler White. I liked Marie better, actually.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> ...I'm liking it more than BB thus far.


I like this show a lot, but in NO WAY is it even worthy of wiping BB's ass...


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

The first season of BB wasn't worthy of the last 3 seasons of BB. So let's not get too hasty one way or the other.


----------

